# eagle cuda 300?



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

is the eagle cuda 300 a good fish finder?


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*A Review of the Eagle Cuda 300 Fishfinder  by Greg Holmes*

*in Outdoors / Fishing (submitted 2009-12-13)*




If you are looking for a fish finder then it should have at least three basic features. It should tell you the temperature of the water, the depth of the water and give you a map of the bottom terrain for where you are fishing at provided it is not beyond its depth locator. These are three basic features just about every fish finder on the market now has and it is to be expected. Sometimes that is enough and sometimes you need something more advanced to help you hook that trophy fish. The Eagle Cuda 300 Fishfinder delivers some of those advanced features. 
The Eagle Cuda 300 Fishfinder is not a top of the line model. It will not give you a 300 foot radius to look at terrain and fish. It does not come already loaded with terrain maps of area fishing spots. But it does give you all of the basics you would expect to find in a fish finder plus a little extra. It is that little extra that has helped boost sales of this fish finder. 
One of the added features you get with the Eagle Cuda 300 is the power to see the distance downward of the fish. That is significant since, when casting out your line and using weights, you want to come to the best depth for the particular fish you're looking for. The environment the Eagle Cuda 300 displays is quite thorough in view of the fact that it is a lower end model. No, you won't be able to see that pile of seaweed at the bed of the lake that you might possibly get snagged on, but it does show you a generalized terrain. 
The Eagle Cuda 300 also consists of another very convenient characteristic. It allows you to view the screen even in intense natural light. A good number of LCD screens are tough to read if sunlight is shining on them so this is a feature you should take note of. The Eagle Cuda 300 Fishfinder is very reasonably priced. You can find it online at various websites for around $100, which puts it into the economical category. Though it is not going to give you the intricate details of the size of the fish or the type, it still does the job quite well. As a beginning fisherman, this is a good purchase because it gives you the basics plus a little bit extra. If you are a competitive sportsman or woman, you may want to go with a more advanced model.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I have the model in my yak and have been happy with it especially for the price. It marks fish and the bottom with enough detail. You can watch your jig bounce off the bottom. I would recommend it.


----------



## iketoga (Dec 28, 2010)

how does the transducer attach to yak?Also what kind of mount is best for the ff?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i mounted it to the bottom and water proofed it with silicon. its an awesome ff. and i mount comes with it, thats what i used


----------



## iketoga (Dec 28, 2010)

ok thanks!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

make sure its water proof haha nothing like getting two miles offshore and realizing something is wrong haha learned the hard way


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a cheap Hummingbird on my sit inside. I was able to mount the transducer inside the hull. The instructions said I could do this without losing sensitivity as long as it did not exceed a certain hull thickness and certain hull material. Mine has worked perfectly mounting it like this. Check the owner’s manual (you can find them most of the time on line). You might be able to do the same....


----------



## iketoga (Dec 28, 2010)

cool i'll check it when i decide to get one, trying to decide what to put on first.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

there is another kind at sports academy right now that is only like $5 more. it looks better but idk what kind it is and such. just another option


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

I had the original Cuda 250 S-map. It certainly did it's job offshore which was giving me the ability to get to specific coordinates, store them, track my distance offshore, mark my depth/temperature and pickup on baitfish/fish near the bottom. Since that time, I've "upgraded". I now use a handheld to navigate, mark and chart. I use a Lowrance Fishmark 480 for depth and marking. The Fishmark 480 gives me a much better picture of what's beneath me. 

The ONLY option that I would like is a detailed terrain map/GPS combo. That would give you an instantaneous idea of how good the layout was for fishing offshore.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

planning on picking one up this week. theyre 69$ at west marine right now.


----------

